# حمل surfer 9 بالكراك



## وليد محمد عطية (12 يونيو 2009)

إخواني الكرام أقدم لكم هدية بسيطة أتمني ان يستفيد بها الجميع وننال الثواب بإذن الله وهي (surfer 9 بالكراك) وقبل التحميل نسألكم الدعاء لنا ولكم وللمسلمين اجمعين وجزاكم الله كل خير
http://www.4shared.com/file/111415683/6d3183ed/Surfer_9.html


----------



## العباده (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سندر2009 (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمدين علي (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمدطه صادق (13 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## السندباد المساحي (13 يونيو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أبوالمعتز (13 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز المهندس وليد نشكرك على البرنامج
ولكن البرنامج لم يعد يعمل مع السيريال ws-123456-0000


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (13 يونيو 2009)

أبوالمعتز قال:


> أخي العزيز المهندس وليد نشكرك على البرنامج
> ولكن البرنامج لم يعد يعمل مع السيريال ws-123456-0000


اخي الكريم ابو معتز جزاك الله خيرا علي اهتمامك ولكن السيريال مجربه وشغال كويس جدا وانا شغال علية دي الوقت وشكرا


----------



## عرفه السيد (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## أبوعمر ق (14 يونيو 2009)

جزيت الجنة جار التحميل


----------



## prince-_bb (14 يونيو 2009)

لك الشكر مع اجمل الدعوات الصادقة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فارس حماد (14 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى على البرنامج الجميل دة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فارس حماد (14 يونيو 2009)

انا جربت السريال ws-123456-0000وشغال علية


----------



## ali992 (14 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع*


----------



## tygo_m2 (14 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء على الهدية


----------



## أبوالمعتز (14 يونيو 2009)

*باسورد البرنامج لا يعمل معي*

أخي العزيز وليد
أرفق صوره موضحه عدم قبول الباسورد عندي
وأرجو إذا كان هناك طريقة أخرى أرشادي بها


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وفى انتظار المزيد وياليت earth xp


----------



## ROUDS (14 يونيو 2009)

جارى التحميل


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (14 يونيو 2009)

اخواني الكرام معذرة فقد تم تعديل الرابط واصبح الرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/111807148/b3b222ac/Surfer_9crack.html


----------



## كوردستان (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## يحيى جمال (20 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## الغويل (20 يونيو 2009)

أخي المحترم جعلها الله في ميزان حسانتك


----------



## حسن احمد (21 يونيو 2009)

شكر الله لك والى الامام دوما


----------



## odwan (21 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وحفظك
وألف شكر وإحترام
جاري التحميل ................


----------



## jado22us (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (21 يوليو 2009)

الرابط لم يعد يعمل اخي العزيز.بارك الله بك


----------



## Hassan Seba3y (22 يوليو 2009)

The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## mostafammy (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم الملف مش موجود


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (22 يوليو 2009)

*اخواني الكرام معذرة فقد تم تعديل الرابط واصبح الرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/111807148/b3b222ac/Surfer_9crack.html*​


----------



## Ash Kitchen (23 يوليو 2009)

_شكراً جزيلاً، جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء_
_الرابط يعمل، والـ serial فعال_


----------



## شريف سعيد (24 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ولكن الملف غير موجود


----------



## عصام محمد الكيلاني (24 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم الله يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمدةمحمود (15 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهود الجميل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ADIL_zr (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## عادل محمود عطيه (26 نوفمبر 2009)

رسالة حب وعرفان الى اساتذتى الافاضل متمنى لهم دوام الصحة والعافية والسعادة فى الدنيا والاخرة وكل عام وانتم


----------



## الهندسي 80 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وكل العام وانتم بخير
فعلا أشارك اخي أبو المعتز - أنا أيضا الكراك المرفق لم يعد يعمل معي .


----------



## حماده منير (30 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللع كل الخير وكل عام وانت بخير وعيد سعيد على الامه الاسلامية وحج مقبول لكل الحجاج وعوده سليمه انشاء الله للجميع


----------



## الحلفاوي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## sseaea (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي و لكن الرابط غير موجود


----------



## yasemena (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## ahmad albna (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى العزيز الرابط غير شغال وشكرً


----------



## mostafammy (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ayman salah aly (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## محمود مصطفى قاسم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafaeid (10 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم بارك فى اخواننا المسلمين وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ساره111 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كتيروجزاك الله كل خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وباراك الله فيك


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## المقترب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يالكريم


----------



## Ahmed Bokash (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عماد جمال احمد (12 يناير 2010)

نشكر المهتمين باعمال الموقع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## saleh hajjaj (12 يناير 2010)

برنامج رائع


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (12 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (12 يناير 2010)

نسأل الله ان يعطيكم الصحة والعافية


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (12 يناير 2010)

ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح. 
هذا ماوجدتة عند التحميل 
لو سمحت ارفعة ورة اخري 
رفع الله من درجاتك في الجنة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

اين الملف


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

فين الملف


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

فين الملف محذوف


----------



## المهندس 518 (1 مايو 2010)

اخواني هذا رابط لعله ينفعكم:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9ZIATIHJ


----------



## pshl (7 يونيو 2010)

عندى نفس المشكلة



أبوالمعتز قال:


> أخي العزيز وليد
> أرفق صوره موضحه عدم قبول الباسورد عندي
> وأرجو إذا كان هناك طريقة أخرى أرشادي بها


----------



## mohanad surveyor (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكرو اخي الله يزيدك من العلم والمعرفة ان شاء الله


----------



## aree_79 (16 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## ابوصفا65 (16 فبراير 2011)

اشكرك عزيزي وجعلها الله في ميزان اعمالك


----------



## nakib12 (20 فبراير 2011)

[ ]بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء​


----------



## أبو طلال على (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وندوا لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ادومة (3 يونيو 2011)

ماشاء الله ياباشا


----------



## noor-noor (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد حسني الاسيوطي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الفاضل السلام عليكم انا حاولت انزل الملف اكتر من مره الصيغه مش شغاله انا بصراحه مش عارف ليه ممكن تتواصل معي وده اميلي [email protected]


----------



## محمودالسبكى (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## survey_fm2006 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن احمددريب (6 يونيو 2014)

اخي لم استطيع انزل البرنامج


----------

